# 2011 Happy Holidays and Merry Xmas to BCA



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Can't believe time passes by so fast. Since it's close to the holiday season, I just want to wish for a happy holidays to all my BCA friends (met or have yet to meet). BCA has helped upkeep my knowledge base in this hobby. Met some great people, found new ways to save a few bucks here and there, got together in a few group buys. BCA is as part of my daily life as...well life outside of this forum.

Make sure you get all those holiday shopping done...and prepare for the great boxing day deals at the LFS


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better Ming! Happy Holidays to you as well and all the great people here! Have a Merry X-mas everyone!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas, and Happy Hanukkah!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Beat me to it, I just opened the second bottle of wine and thought what a great idea it would be to thank the members of this forum for their help in my new found hobby.

I'd like to thank Gimlid, for his 180 tank, Ninez for the "supreme filter" MTS matt for the tanks and others who made posts that helped in my understanding of this hobby.(I'm a lurker extrordinare) (( I mean that in a good sense)) Rich16 for buying a couple of fish and being on time! Oh the dude in North Van with the Labeotropheus Trewevassea, like to get some more of your BNP's.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Beat me to it, I just opened the second bottle of wine and thought what a great idea it would be to thank the members of this forum for their help in my new found hobby...


I'm a couple of beers deep myself and saw this post too and wondered why I didn't do this myself


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy holidays and merry Christmas to all. This sure is a good place to be.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Looking forward to Boxing Day sales as well.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope every one has a safe and festive time.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Dang now I want a drink!... Oh merry christmas too! Cichlid2010 great to meet you and pickup some of your gorgious stock! Everyone who gave me advise cheers! To all who gave advise that was pointless or not helpful... Im going to go get a drink! Jack daniels over fish shaped ice cubes!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I thought we are still a long way haha.

Anyone has creative juice to change the content of the 12 days of Christmas song to suit BCA content before Christmas Eve. I never really like the milking and geese laying parts 

Ming, want to start a thread and be the judge? 12 juvies long fin albino BNP for winner and 6 for the runner up.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas,Joyeux Noel,Kala Hristuyenna! Three languages that i speak English,French,Greek! Wishing you and yours all the best during these holidays,and a prosperous 2012!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE


Cant wait until next Saturday to start my Xmas shopping. lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Beat me to it, I just opened the second bottle of wine and thought what a great idea it would be to thank the members of this forum for their help in my new found hobby.


so that's why everyone's getting so sweet... it's the drink!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your families! May 2012 make all your fishy dreams come true !

For those of you crazy enough to brave boxing day - good luck! I will be lying on the couch digesting 2 Christmas dinners *burp*. 

And IceBlue, that bottle of wine sounds like a grand idea! 

Thanks to everyone for your advice, opinions, and to those who helped stock, equip, and generally enable my MTS, :bigsmile:

Hopefully get to meet more you in person!

Rich


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be one of those braving the Boxing Day sales at the LFSs.

It's an annual tradition.

For all the members of my BCA family, Merry, Merry Christmas and may you have a super Happy New Year. May your family and friends indulge your MTS :bigsmile:

Anthony


----------

